# Would like to learn how to make whipped foaming bath butter



## soap_lady (Jul 26, 2008)

I've been trying to figure out a way to make that whipped foaming bath butter that so many are fond of.  I was wondering if anyone would share how to make.   I know it can be purchased but it's also a bit expensive.   Does anyone make their own or do you just buy the premade stuff.  I just want it for my self so I really don't want to have to buy a gallon bucket of it.


----------



## digit (Jul 26, 2008)

I buy the foaming bath butter base and mix it with other things. Some vendors sell 2#. 

Digit


----------



## boopie (Jul 26, 2008)

has anyone made it from scratch?


----------



## lsg (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, I have made it and it turned out well with the SCS noodles.  I got the recipe from another forum.  I posted a link from the soapdish forum on another thread.  You may have to register or sign in to view the post.  Here is the link:

http://www.soapdishforum.com/forum/inde ... opic=90689

This is not a cheap formula to make, as the SCS noodles are hard to find and very expensive.  I have only found one place that sells the SCS noodles in reasonable amounts and it is costly.  
http://www.essentialwholesale.com/product_p/472.htm


----------



## soap_lady (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you Isg for the link, I'm going to see if i can't make some of this myself.     But if anyone else makes it without the noodles, i'd love to hear what you do.


----------



## boopie (Jul 28, 2008)

lsg said:
			
		

> Yes, I have made it and it turned out well with the SCS noodles.  I got the recipe from another forum.  I posted a link from the soapdish forum on another thread.  You may have to register or sign in to view the post.  Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.soapdishforum.com/forum/inde ... opic=90689
> 
> ...



the link for the recipe says the link is old or broken. Can you copy and paste?


----------



## lsg (Jul 28, 2008)

The link is for a members only part of the forum, so you will have to register and sign in to that forum.
The lady stated that she came up with this formula after much trial and error, so I don't feel comfortable copying and pasting her formula.
Please go to the soap dish forum and register and sign in.  I tried it and you have to sign in to that forum for the link to work.


----------



## Deda (Aug 2, 2008)

Is Foaming Bath Butter the same as cream soap with shea butter?  I make that with NaOH and KOH, Coconut oil, almond oil and shea butter.


----------



## lsg (Aug 3, 2008)

The formula I used is completely different than cream soap.  You have to make your base first and let it cool and then add the oils, fragrance, color, etc. and whip it like mad.  I whip it with my heavy-duty Kitchenaid mixer.


----------



## heart of dixie soap co (Aug 8, 2008)

*cream soap from scratch*

i found you! just posted under c/p soap forum info on cream soap receipes from scratch.  hope this helps!

monet


----------

